# MoYu 6x6 AoShi review (after 2 months of usage)



## Frapdeizer (Feb 23, 2015)

This thread is text only.
So I got 6x6 MoYu quite a long time ago with a task to make a review of it. I didn't want to do review very quickly since the cube was too new.
First of all - it is not better than SS 6x6 - unfortunately for people who bought it.
AoShi has very weird sandy-clicky feeling which makes this cube worse than SS. It pops a bit, but this is just because it is 6x6. But the problem starts when it actually pops - it's almost impossible to put the piece in less then 30 seconds of trying different positions of layers while pressing it in.
Cube is well-sized.
I always say that my 6x6 SS is really bad cube, because it pops and locks, and overall it's slow, but I am still easily able to manage sub 2 avgs on it, on Aoshi 2:10 avg is the best I'll get.
Being twice the price of SS, AoShi is quite a bad cube.
Tldr - buy 6x6 SS.
I won't make a video review because more people will watch it than read this, and I don't wanna make this kind of advertising for MoYu (YJ).

Any questions, ask.
Michał Halczuk


----------



## ottozing (Feb 23, 2015)

What kind of lubing and general cube setup did you do to the cube? I personally like my AoShi a lot more than my SS after doing a fair amount of work to both cubes, and I don't consider my ss to be bad by any means. Could just be personal preference I suppose.


----------



## Frapdeizer (Feb 23, 2015)

I use W5 silicone as a lubricant - it's available in Lidl (sometimes)
Also I did not change tensioning of my Aoshi nor my SS. SS has my stickers though.
As for my SS, it's not a bad cube overall, I just always say it's bad, because I personally think it could be better than that, but this is just for comparison.
If I say my SS is bad, and AoShi is even worse then... well you know what I mean.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Essentially what you're saying is, it locks up too much because it's unstable right?


Have you tried swapping springs with the SS 7x7? I did it to mine and I think it became a lot more stable. This may be placebo though but I'm not sure.



EDIT: ugh I should have read more of this. Nvm.


----------



## Ingo (Feb 23, 2015)

Really strange. My AoShi is a lot better than my SS and i haven't even lubed it.
All i did was loosening the AoShi a bit, because the stock tensions were crap.
Makes me wonder if you just got a particularly bad one. This happened to me with
the AoLong V2. Everybody likes AoLong V2, but the ones i got are not really that great.


----------



## TraciAG (Feb 23, 2015)

I finally got enough money for either the Aoshi or the Yuxin 3x3 and 4x4, but after reading this and JR Cuber's review I don't know what to think of the Aoshi anymore. Too many mixed, negatively-oriented reviews on it. 

I'll probably get it anyway, because I found it for $30 on this Australian website..


----------



## Ingo (Feb 23, 2015)

Personally i don't care much about reviews anymore. I watch a lot of them of course, because i'm curious what others think,
but the more reviews i see or read, the more it is obvious that i have to try the cube out for myself, as it is largely a matter of personal preference.
I can see that not everybody can afford to try all the cubes, but it is the only way to be really sure about it.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 23, 2015)

Ingo said:


> Personally i don't care much about reviews anymore. I watch a lot of them of course, because i'm curious what others think,
> but the more reviews i see or read, the more it is obvious that i have to try the cube out for myself, as it is largely a matter of personal preference.
> I can see that not everybody can afford to try all the cubes, but it is the only way to be really sure about it.



That's why you go to competitions... to try other people's cubes.


----------



## TraciAG (Feb 24, 2015)

Welp, jumped the gun for it. Will update when it comes, my expectations are low but hopefully that'll just make me enjoy the cube more than if I got it and was disappointed with the feel.


----------



## Carbon (Feb 24, 2015)

I have 2 SS 6x6's both with dayan springs, and both are better than the aoshi, even after a month and 150ish solves. the first thing I did with the Aoshi is replace the springs with dayan springs and then broke it in, (it popped every solve) then I tightened it and lubed it with traxxis 50k, its now pretty good, but overall its not nearly as good as a dayaned springed ss, the inner layers are ok, but the outer layers, even after lubing are crap, and the 3x3 stage kills my times. 

TLR: get a ss and put dayan springs in it


----------



## Chree (Feb 24, 2015)

I can't remember exactly when the AoShi came out, but after lots of use in all that time mine has only popped once. My SS with Dayan springs, on the other hand, pops almost once a solve.

Lots of people have begun to prefer the Aoshi. It's not a bad cube. It's actually a really good cube, but might not be for everybody. Which you could say for just about any cube.

Edit: I should probably note that I only average about 3:30 and that at that speed, the stability issues probably don't come unto play as much. But Ciaran Beahan, the Irish NR holder, uses an Aoshi and is still getting faster.


----------



## TraciAG (Mar 3, 2015)

SO!

I just got my Aoshi today. Not nearly as bad as I was expecting. It's actually a decent cube. 

But on that note..for the price plus quality, I agree. The SS is a better choice.


----------

